# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kind staat voorop in gezinsnota kabinet - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=EO-irldvmgAJ&imgurl=www.trouw.nl/multimedia/dynamic/00203/349578_127570_jpeg_203384d.jpg width=80 height=45 alt="" border=1>
Trouw
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Kind staat voorop in gezinsnota kabinet*
*Trouw - 9 uur geleden*
Minister Rouvoet presenteert vandaag zijn nota over het gezin. Die bevat niet alleen maatregelen, maar doet ook een appèl om het gezin als bindend verband in de samenleving te zien. Het individualisme zou te ver zijn doorgeschoten. *...*
Kamer wacht op de oogst van Rouvoet NRC Handelsblad
&#39;Campus geen plek om reljongeren te dumpen Volkskrant
Nederlands Dagblad - Reformatorisch Dagblad - De Telegraaf - Elsevier
*alle 35 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

